# PCI-e Hotplug (Hardware!)

## Evilguru

Hi all,

I am interested to know if PCI-e slots support hotplugging of devices or not. I know that the Expresscard slots present on many notebook computers do (assuming that the pciehp module is loaded) but am wondering about plain old desktop PCI-e slots.

I am somewhat inclined to think that they are on account of PCI-e => Expresscard slot adapters being available (which claim to support hot swapping and appear to just map pins from the PCI-e slot). Hence am interested if it is possible for regular PCI-e 1x cards. Has anyone ever tried it? Are there any special requirements on either the motherboard or PCI-e card side of things?

Regards, Freddie.

P.S. My question is more conceptual than practical -- I do not have a system that I am too lazy to switch off   :Razz: 

----------

## dufeu

 *Evilguru wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I am interested to know if PCI-e slots support hotplugging of devices or not. I know that the Expresscard slots present on many notebook computers do (assuming that the pciehp module is loaded) but am wondering about plain old desktop PCI-e slots.

 

The short answer is "no".

The longer answer is that PCI-e specification has an optional allowance for hotplugging. But in all cases, the manufacturer has to include extra hardware to support it. If your motherboard specifically says that it supports hotplugging, then you're fine. If is doesn't explicitly state support for it, then you'll just fry the card and probably also the main board.

General rule of thumb. All 'hotplugging' of any type requires hardware that explicitly supports it. 

"Expresscard" slots are an example of that kind of hardware in the consumer space {for you and me}. USB and 1394 are examples of hotplugging as well. Hotpluggable PCIe slots, CPUs etc would only be found in the kinds of equipment present in data centers.

Hope this helps.

----------

